# Golf Club Grip - Lathe Tool



## DocStram (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm in the process of making a few "designer" lathe tools.  Rather than turning a wood handle, I'm thinking of using a golf club grip.  One of the many things that I know absolutely nothing about is golf .... you hit the ball with a club or something? 

Here's the big money question .... Is it possible for me to buy a grip and put it on the end of a bar of 5/8 cold rolled steel bar?  Anybody have experience doing this?


----------



## Skye (Sep 18, 2008)

From the intarwebs:



> Grips come in standard core sizing: .520", .560", .580", .600" and .620".



So, the largest may still be a little small, but it may work.

Here's a bunch of grips: http://www.golfcow.com/golf/catalog/golf_grips.html


----------



## LEAP (Sep 18, 2008)

There is a guy on ebay who sell tools with the carbide inserts that uses golf club grips. I did not find a listing right off so don't know what size shaft he is using.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 18, 2008)

Sounds like an interesting project. Post pictures when you make one.


----------



## Robert Taylor (Sep 18, 2008)

not having actually used a golf club grip i see no  reason that the largest size (.620) would not work. as a turner i love to make my own beefy sorby type handles from different typs of hardwood for easy identification.


----------



## GoodTurns (Sep 18, 2008)

is the golf grip central to the design or could you use a tennis wrap?  you can overwrap to get to a comfortable size...


----------



## Gary Max (Sep 18, 2008)

That guy on ebay even has small tools for penturning----I have one of his big roughing tools out in the shop colleting dust.


----------



## DocStram (Sep 18, 2008)

The golf grip isn't central to the design.  However, I am looking for something that will help absorb vibration.  The tool is going to be taking a lot of abuse. 

So, from what I've read so far ... it is possible to find a golf club grip and slide it on the bar.  I need to find a golf store in Macon somewhere.

And, the tennis wrap is an interesting idea. Of course I know even less about tennis than golf.  But, the wrap is something I could put on the bar myself?  I take it that it has some kind of adhesive on the back of it?  And, I could double or triple wrap it to give it more of a cushion effect? 

Thanks .... please feel free to keep adding your suggestions.


----------



## turned_for_good (Sep 18, 2008)

DocStram said:


> Is it possible for me to buy a grip and put it on the end of a bar of 5/8 cold rolled steel bar? Anybody have experience doing this?


 
The end of a typical golf club shaft is around .6" in diameter.  It would be a tight squeeze but you could probably make it work.  I have these huge grips that start out at 1" at the top and taper out to around 1.2" at the bottom and are 10.5" long.  These are exceptionally large for golf grips and older golfers usually like them for their putters.  These would probably work good for you.  Heres a link to the product: http://www.enlowgrips.com/store/store_product_detail.cfm?Product_ID=1
PM me and let me know if you would want to try one, I have quite a few in different colors and sell them for $8.50 each plus shipping.


----------



## Skye (Sep 18, 2008)

You know, at most automotive stores or orange box stores they sell gloves that reduce vibration. They're used for people who string-trim a lot and their hands go numb.

That would be a lot easier.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Sep 18, 2008)

they put the golf grips on using a soapy water mixture, so they're designed to fit tightly...

I don't know how much vibration you're going to dampen with a thin rubber grip, but it'll be better than nothing, I guess...

The only thing I can advise is to try and get a golf grip callled the 'Kelmack Rough Wrap"...it has a bumpy ridge that spirals around the grip, and is a LOT easier to hold on to than a regular grip - I find that my other golf grips get rather slippery at times.

Or perhaps a Ping putter grip - they have a large flat side to put your thumb on, which might be nice for control! 

Andrew


----------



## ericw95 (Sep 18, 2008)

Golf grips are installed using a special double face tape where one side is actually glue that you activate befoe sliding the grip over.  At least that is how it was done 8 years ago when I took a club making class.


----------



## GoodTurns (Sep 18, 2008)

DocStram said:


> And, the tennis wrap is an interesting idea. Of course I know even less about tennis than golf.  But, the wrap is something I could put on the bar myself?  I take it that it has some kind of adhesive on the back of it?  And, I could double or triple wrap it to give it more of a cushion effect? QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Yes, easy to put on
> ...


----------



## RMB (Sep 18, 2008)

The tape made for bicycle handlebars may work too.


----------



## turned_for_good (Sep 18, 2008)

ericw95 said:


> Golf grips are installed using a special double face tape where one side is actually glue that you activate befoe sliding the grip over. At least that is how it was done 8 years ago when I took a club making class.


As far as I know this is how most people still do it. This is how we do it here at our shop, put a little aceton on the tape and inside the grip, slide it on and let the acetone evaporate and you have a great mechanical bond.

Though in a situation like this, this method may not be necessary.  Just a little glue at the end might work just fine.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Sep 18, 2008)

Here's a quick and cheap way to get a good "wrap" on tools. Use double sided tape on the tool and wrap a thick string/twine to give good gripping ergo design. Finally wrap electrical tape(hockey tape if you're a Canuck, hey hoser) over the twine and ouilla you're done. Electrical tape comes in many coulours besides black and may actually be quite a colourful tool design.


----------



## gerryr (Sep 18, 2008)

DocStram said:


> I am looking for something that will help absorb vibration.



Got to a bicycle shop that sells Specialized bikes and look at their gel handlebar tape.  During my quest to find a good road bike I tried a Specialized Roubaix with this tape and it was pretty cushy.


----------



## Gary Max (Sep 18, 2008)

Al ---I make a lot of our tools------go to BORG and back in the plumbing dept---they sell fiber reinforced tubing----just buy the correct Id you need. I use a heat gun to slide it on. Works better than anything I have ever seen.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 18, 2008)

They make some putter grips that are pretty big, you might want to look at those. Golf club grips are not necessarily going to be a low cost answer though, depending on what you find. as for putting them on. I would suggest you see if the pro shop will do it for you if you have never put grips on before. from what I understand about it the bar is wrapped with tape. a liquid is poured into the grip to get it wet. (not soapy water) the liquid causes the tape to melt and become the glue that holds the grip on. I have no idea how much time you have to get the grip on and positioned.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Sep 18, 2008)

Here's a link to a company that sells lathe tools with golf grips. I have a set. They work fine.

http://www.thingswestern.com/3.html


----------



## the_benz (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re-Gripping golf clubs*

I have done this on several sets of golf clubs.  You apply 2 sided tape the the shaft, available at most sporting goods stores and golf shops.  Put a golf tee in the small hole on the closed end of the grip.  Squirt some lighter fluid/mineral spirits into the grip.  Put your thumb over the other d and shake it up.  Puor out the liquid over the tape.  This will make the grip expandable and the tape slick.  Pinch the open end of the grip and start it over the shaft.  Remove the tee and push it on the rest of the way.

Long reply to the question.  YES it would work.
Gregg


----------



## its_virgil (Sep 18, 2008)

I just finished testing a tool with a round carbide cutter. It was a nice tool, although it didn't perform as well as my Hunter. Anyway, back to the point of this reply. The tool was heavy, balanced, well made and had a golf club grip handle. My first comment/recommendation  was to get ride of the golf club grip and put a larger wooden grip or  offer the tool without a handle. It was difficult to hold with the small golf grip/handle. This may not be an issue with others, but it was for me. Large handles make turning tools so much easier to hold and control and are more comfortable to use (for me at least.  

The tool I tested was very similar to the ones posted by Bruce but were made by a friend of mine.   

Heck Doc, give it a try. You can always remove the golf grip and use another grip if you don't like it. Good luck with your decision.

Do a good turn daily!
Don


DocStram said:


> I'm in the process of making a few "designer" lathe tools.  Rather than turning a wood handle, I'm thinking of using a golf club grip.  One of the many things that I know absolutely nothing about is golf .... you hit the ball with a club or something?
> 
> Here's the big money question .... Is it possible for me to buy a grip and put it on the end of a bar of 5/8 cold rolled steel bar?  Anybody have experience doing this?


----------



## rherrell (Sep 18, 2008)

Bat tape comes in all colors and sizes and is fairly cheap. I make baseball for all the neighborhood kids and I use tape all the time. It's easy to apply, very durable and provides a good cushion.
Here's where I get mine..... http://battape.com/


----------



## JerryS (Sep 23, 2008)

Another type of tape you might wanna try is Vet Wrap , they use it to wrap horses legs and whatever else may need wrapping . You can pick it up at tack shop or TS , Agway . I use it as finger guards when carving and handle wraps when the handle is to small .( like on a fret saw handle )  The nice part about it is , it clings to itself and doesn't leave glue behind when you take it off , plus its cheap .


----------



## LanceD (Sep 23, 2008)

I've built several dozen fishing rods over the years using golf grips, so I'm sure that it could be used as grips and handles for just about any tool with a shaft.


----------



## jeffj13 (Sep 30, 2008)

the_benz said:


> I have done this on several sets of golf clubs.  You apply 2 sided tape the the shaft, available at most sporting goods stores and golf shops.  Put a golf tee in the small hole on the closed end of the grip.  Squirt some lighter fluid/mineral spirits into the grip.  Put your thumb over the other d and shake it up.  Puor out the liquid over the tape.  This will make the grip expandable and the tape slick.  Pinch the open end of the grip and start it over the shaft.  Remove the tee and push it on the rest of the way.
> 
> Long reply to the question.  YES it would work.
> Gregg



I make golf clubs as a hobby and have changed more grips than I care to count.  Gregg's got it right.  The one thing I see missing is that you want the tape to overhang the end of the shaft a little bit, so that the grip has a good starting place.  Here is a video of the process:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0U7acJmAMI

The spray bottle is optional.  I squirt the lighter fluid right from the can.

Doc, I may have some double sided tape at home.  I'll check tonight.  If so, I will send you some.  PM me yoru address.

jeff


----------



## DocStram (Oct 3, 2008)

Here's the latest update.   I'm making some lathe chisels using 5/8 round bar and 5/8 square bar.  They're each about 18 inches long.   A friend of a friend of a friend owns a golf shop.  (First time I've ever been in one of those places. Really).  They put grips on the round bars for me.  Not expensive grips but similar to the one I have from thingswestern.   It cost me about $7 each, installed.  The golf club grips work fine.  However, like our friend Virgil, I'm finding that I prefer wood.

Jeff ... thanks for offering the tape but I won't be needing any. That was really generous of you.  

Thanks to everybody for all of your interesting ideas!


----------



## Jim Smith (Oct 3, 2008)

I have one of the tools sold by the web site that Bruce mentioned and while the golf grip feels considerably different than my regular full-sized lathe chisels, it is definately a VERY solid tool and the golf grip gives a firm, non-slip surface to grip.  I'm more comfortable with the regular lathe tools, but this is a very well made solid tool.  I should mention that I have the shorter "normal" size version of this tool.

Jim Smith


----------



## Fred (Oct 3, 2008)

Doc ...

"The golf grip isn't central to the design. However, I am looking for something that will help absorb vibration. The tool is going to be taking a lot of abuse."

Your comment makes me think that the hollow tube makeup of the golf club might not be strong enough to survive a 'catch' in some of the hard woods we all turn.

I do believe that if I can bend a Sorby bowl gouge (yep, been there and done that) with a catch then the golf club would not survive. This in turn might also give one concern for potential danger to a turner's wrists, etc.

I have gone and made several LONG Oak handles for several of my tools and the length and weight has reduced the vibrations immensely for me. The extra length also added control of the tool for me. Being able to lock a longer handle under the arm and against my side has really reduced the chatter too. They have a learning curve, but it is overcome in just a very short time. Another advantage with longer handles is comfort in using them for longer periods of time.

Golf clubs - no, longer - Oak handles - yes. At least that is my vote on the subject. :biggrin:


----------



## Jim Smith (Oct 3, 2008)

Fred,

The tool I have has 16 inch tapered handle made out of solid steel and weighs at least a couple of pounds.  The end of the handle on this tool is around an inch in diameter and the golf grip is quite a big larger than a "normal" grip on a driver.

This thing is built like a crowbar.  I'm very certain that my grip on the tool would give a long time before the handle was damaged.  This tool is stout enough that I'm fairly certain that the tool rest on the lathe would break before the tool handle.  

There's no way I'd ever use anything as light weight as a golf club shaft bolted to a super sharp carbide blade and touch it to a piece of wood turning at 1000+ rpm 

Jim Smith


----------

